# Can my border collie sleep outside happily?



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys  

i have a 17 week old border collie and despite all the love and attention, and walks, and running around the garden and house with my kids when hes not being walked .. hes rather destructive! Although hes generally fine when im in the same room as him, as soon as im gone he's like a little gremlin! And for this reason I can't realistically let him have run of downstairs without supervision as of yet. Once he's properly house broken and isnt leaving presents for me every morning then he will be sleeping upstairs with the family (my son can't wait!) 

BUT for now i've been putting him in the conservatory type room at the back of the house at night time (I'm not sure what you call it, it isn't an actual conservatory, it's made of glass but it does get cold in there. However it's locked and shielded from any wind and rain). He has his cage in there (which is never locked, it's just used as a bed with his blankets and teddies in there) so technically it isn't outside, but like I said it does get very cold in there compared to the house.

I was wondering if this is okay? He seems comfortable enough, he doesn't cry and goes to sleep fine, but is this cruel? Is this too cold for a border collie?  

Thank you for reading and I'm sorry it's so long! Any comments will be much appreciated.

Kind regards,
Kelly


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I can only speak for my BC but he would happily live outside. During the day when I am home, he is outside whatever the weather. I usually need to coax him inside when the weather is bad! He has sat out in all weathers... torrential rain, snow, wind... it doesn't matter, he just wants to be outside. Even as a young pup, he wanted to be outside in all weather. 

If he seems okay in the conservatory area, I imagine he will be just fine. BCs are hardy dogs and have been bred to live outside, and in some extreme British conditions.


----------



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

my border collie is the same! He absolutely loves being outside, he jumps about in circles when it rains and i cant get him in lol. I was just concerned about him sleeping outside (well, kind of outside) and although he seems fine, I wasn't sure. I really appreciate the reply, thank you


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I suppose if the dog doesn't have a problem with it then that is what counts. Personally I wouldn't, but I'm a soft touch and my dogs are wimps that like warmth.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

if he is used to his crate and sees it as a positive place to be now there is no reason you can't lock him in it at night or when you need to leave him alone, get him used to being in it with the door shut start with a few minutes whilst he has a treat, feed him his dinner in it, again with the door shut and gradually build up the time, mostly for his safety aswell, if he is being very destructive when left alone he could easily find a wire to chew or chew/swallow something dangerous. I know this wasn't your question but just a thought. as long as he has shelter and a cosy bed I am sure he is fine in the conservatory. If he is doing the toilet through the night he might need let out more often, perhaps at midnight then 3 am then 7 am sort of thing


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

My BCs are wimps and will scrat at the back door if I dare to shut them outside for too long 

But no honestly, if your dog is okay with being out there then I dont see a problem


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Our Collie preferred to be outside; we had to persuade her to come inside at night until she was an old girl, when she decided she needed her creature comforts! Her compromise was having the boot room as her "base", so she could easily come and go between house and garden as she pleased. 

If he's happy where he is now, I'd personally leave him there until either he's clean and non-destructive elsewhere in the house, or starts to show signs that he's not happy in there.
I'm envisioning a sun room arrangement from what you're describing, does it get hot in there in summer? If so that's something to bear in mind over the next couple of months so he doesn't end up getting over-heated.


----------



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> if he is used to his crate and sees it as a positive place to be now there is no reason you can't lock him in it at night or when you need to leave him alone, get him used to being in it with the door shut start with a few minutes whilst he has a treat, feed him his dinner in it, again with the door shut and gradually build up the time, mostly for his safety aswell, if he is being very destructive when left alone he could easily find a wire to chew or chew/swallow something dangerous. I know this wasn't your question but just a thought. as long as he has shelter and a cosy bed I am sure he is fine in the conservatory. If he is doing the toilet through the night he might need let out more often, perhaps at midnight then 3 am then 7 am sort of thing


Hey  He does like his crate, he always goes in there to sleep even though the door is wide open. He has his big dog bed, a sleeping bag and a big fleece blanket in there, with numerous stuffed toys (my boys wanted to make sure he was warm lol). 
I usually put him out about 1am when I go to bed, I always wake up at 4am like clockwork and go check the doors ( ut: strange, I know ) so i let him out then and then again when I wake up 6/6:30 and then he can go out when he likes as i leave the door open for him. But he still goes to the toilet in between those times over night, however he NEVER uses his crate so I should probably try locking it and see how it goes. Hopefully it will help his house breaking!


----------



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

Thorne said:


> Our Collie preferred to be outside; we had to persuade her to come inside at night until she was an old girl, when she decided she needed her creature comforts! Her compromise was having the boot room as her "base", so she could easily come and go between house and garden as she pleased.
> 
> If he's happy where he is now, I'd personally leave him there until either he's clean and non-destructive elsewhere in the house, or starts to show signs that he's not happy in there.
> I'm envisioning a sun room arrangement from what you're describing, does it get hot in there in summer? If so that's something to bear in mind over the next couple of months so he doesn't end up getting over-heated.


It can get warm, although we've only had one day of sun this year lol. It did worry me last week during the hot day though so I opened all the side panels down at night but then as the sun went down it became too cold, so I had to close them all again! Luckily it does have the side panels all the way around so the heat shouldn't be a problem although I'll definitely keep my eye on it to make sure


----------



## Kelop (May 13, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> My BCs are wimps and will scrat at the back door if I dare to shut them outside for too long
> 
> But no honestly, if your dog is okay with being out there then I dont see a problem


Weirdly enough he's never cried from being there, or even when I close the doors to leave him outside for an hour whilst the floors dry after I wash them. I expected to have a little problem at first but I've had non at all! I know my previous dog would have absolutely screeched the place down, she was soft as brush and had to be warm and in front of the fire constantly lol  this is my second dog and first border collie though and it's proving a completely different experience to my little staffy I grew up with


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I suppose if the dog doesn't have a problem with it then that is what counts. Personally I wouldn't, but I'm a soft touch and my dogs are wimps that like warmth.


Ha ha, I even make the Mals sleep inside so I know what you mean. Don't worry op I don't think you're being cruel if that's what your dog wants, I'm just selfish and like mine where I can see them in order that I can get to sleep.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I have working sheepdogs and they all live outside in kennels and are all happy and healthy. 

That is not to say they wouldn't enjoy living in the house, but they certainly don't seem to mind their outdoor life.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd have my young gundogs outside in kennels if the OH hadn't let them get used to sleeping on our bed. And since he's away with the forces I have gotten soft and now the youngest sleeps IN the bed with me. The GSD crosses would happily sleep outside. In fact I've often wondered if I should get them a kennel in the summer months - it was the plan for the dogs all along but not had chance to do it. Plus with the spate of dog thefts I've been put off by it slightly. We have been talking about having a conservatory though so the dogs would be moved into there in the summer.


----------

